# Given up for dead



## fotoshooter (Dec 31, 2011)

This camera was on its way to being a parts camera. Even as ugly as it is I couldn't let that happen so I bought it and brought it back to life.. Only needed a new cocking rack..


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet!  When do you plan on using it?


----------



## fotoshooter (Dec 31, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Sweet!  When do you plan on using it?



Already ran 4 rolls through it. They're hanging in the darkroom drying.

I got some strange looks from people at the park today when using it..


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks nice. What model is that? I have an old Retina floating around somewhere, much older and uglier and clunkier in design.


----------



## compur (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a IIIc, 2nd version. Very nice!


----------



## fotoshooter (Jan 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Looks nice. What model is that? I have an old Retina floating around somewhere, much older and uglier and clunkier in design.



It's from the last model of the IIIc with single stage meter. It dates from 1957..


----------

